# Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische !!!*

Ein interessanter Artikel aus der Hamburger MOPO:
http://www.mopo.de/hamburg/elbfisch...er-toeten-unsere-fische--25205894?dmcid=sm_fb

Um die Verschlickung des Hamburger Hafens zu vermeiden, wurden wohl laut MOPO, hervorgehend aus einem aktuellen HPA-Bericht, im vergangenen Jahr fast zwölf Millionen Kubikmeter Schlick ausgebaggert und anderswo verklappt. 

Elbfischer Walter Zeeck meint, dass diese Saugbagger die Fische töten würden. 

Alleine 8 Millionen Kubikmeter des mit Arsen, Blei, Quecksilber und anderen Giften und Schadstoffen Bagger-Sediments wurde  bei Neßsand verklappt (wohl auch schon in den Vorjahren).

Auch ehemalige Abgeordnete wie Walter Scheuerl würden gegen die Entsorgung nahe Blankenese kämpfen, weil geltendes Umwelt- und Naturschutzrecht verletzen würde, den belasteten Schlick direkt neben den Naturschutzgebieten Neßsand und Mühlenberger Loch zu verklappen.

Elbfischer Zeck gibt die Schuld den "schnellen Saugbaggern", die im Gegensatz zu den lauteren und langsameren Eimerbaggern von früher (konnten wenigstens Fische noch flüchten) nun einfach alles mit einsaugen und komplett vernichten würden. 

So wäre sowohl die ausgebaggerte Fläche wie auch die Fläche wo verklappt wird und alles reingeschmissen, quasi "tot"..

Die HPA würde diese Vorwürfe bestreiten, Fische seien mobile Tiere, die auf Turbulenzen und Schallemissionen reagieren und ausweichen würden, hiess es da wohl "schmallippig".....

------------------------------------------------------------​
Ich vermute mal, das hier wie an der Ostsee beim Dorsch auch dann am Ende im Hamburger Hafen eventuell die Angler als "einfache" (Haupt)Schuldige an möglichen Fischrückgängen erkannt oder bestimmt werden.

Und dann, auch wie an der Ostsee statt der hauptverantwortlichen Berufsfischerei für den Dorschrückgang, auch hier im Hamburger Hafen statt der Saugbagger dann auch wieder Angler reguliert und schurigelt werden.

Wir jedenfalls sicher einfacher sein, als sich mit Reedereien, Hafenamt, Behörden und Ministerien anzulegen, denen der reibungslos ausgebaggerte und funktionierende Hafen sicher wichtiger sein wird, als ein guter Bestand an Fischen oder kein Gifteintrag durch Baggerschlamm verklappen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## exstralsunder (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

irgendjemand ist immer am meckern.
Wenn der PCB Dreck aus Tschechien in Hamburgs Häfen liegt , ist das Gekrähe groß. Da werden die Fische mit Quecksilber , Arsen und was weiß ich belastet, so dass diese beim Braten in der Pfanne leuchten.

Kommt nun der Saugbagger und will den ganzen Dreck möglichst effizient bergen, (ich für mein Verständnis gehe davon aus, dass der mehr belastendes Material saugt, als der "gute alte" Eimerbagger) da kommt ein Fischer daher und meint dass seine verseuchten Fische abgesaugt werden.

.....kuriose Welt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*



> Kommt nun der Saugbagger und will den ganzen Dreck möglichst effizient bergen


Nix bergen, mit raus ausm Fluss mit dem Dreck...

Hafen ausbaggern und an anderer Stelle wieder verklappen in der Elbe. 
So das gleich 2 Gebiete geschädigt werden - das, wo gebaggert, udn das wo verklappt wird:


> Alleine 8 Millionen Kubikmeter des mit Arsen, Blei, Quecksilber und anderen Giften und Schadstoffen Bagger-Sediments wurde bei Neßsand verklappt (wohl auch schon in den Vorjahren).
> 
> Auch ehemalige Abgeordnete wie Walter Scheuerl würden gegen die Entsorgung nahe Blankenese kämpfen, weil geltendes Umwelt- und Naturschutzrecht verletzen würde, den belasteten Schlick direkt neben den Naturschutzgebieten Neßsand und Mühlenberger Loch zu verklappen.


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

wartet mal ab, wenn die ( weitere) elbvertiefung kommt,
da wird dann noch mehr "gesaugt"...

aber der hauptsache, der rubel rollt.

kann die erklärung  des fischers unterschied eimer/saugbagger
gut nachvollziehen...


----------



## exstralsunder (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

Ja wat willste denn mit dem Zeug machen?
Mondfähre gibts noch nicht. 
Teils wirds ja schon in die Nordsee verklappt.
Blieben dann nur noch alte Bergwerke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> kann die erklärung  des fischers unterschied eimer/saugbagger
> gut nachvollziehen...


ja, war mir auch nachvollziehbar...


----------



## exstralsunder (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

ich bin der Meinung: ein Eimerbagger wühlt viel mehr Sediment auf und verteilt dieses wieder. Also ist kaum was gewonnen.

Der Sauger "zutscht" das vom Fleck weg.

Die Begründung des Fischers kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Zitat: " „Die saugen Fische an, Laich, Larven und Muscheln“, zählt er auf."

Ja das macht ein Eimerbagger auch.
Oder bekommen Muschen, Laich und Larven plötzlich Beine?


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

ging mir eher
"nachvollziehbar" in bezug auf fische,
da ist der saugbagger einfach heftiger..

beides ist auf jeden fall schädlich für die fauna,
aber der hafen ist wirtschaftszone... that´s it..


----------



## cafabu (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

Mit einem Eimerbagger wurden auch Fische hochgeholt. Ich entsinne mich als Kind wurden die alten Alster Arme noch ausgebaggert für den Alsterdampferverkehr. Der Aushub floss in Schuten neben den Bagger. Dort war immer Weißfisch mit drin und vor allem Aale, die wir uns da rausgeholt haben.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*

Ich dachte immer der Aushub wird fachmännisch entsorgt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArGzzj7Ucs


----------



## hans albers (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Elbfischer schlagen Alarm - Saugbagger killen Fische!!!*



> allem Aale, die wir uns da rausgeholt haben.




...


----------

